# Can someone help me out with this shot I'm working on?



## VHSBlood (Mar 24, 2014)

So I was trying to do a shower photo with like the water flowing crazy slow. I tried slowing down the shutter speed but then it was way too bright. so then I turned off the light lol but then i couldn't focus on myself.

Can someone help me out? The photo turned out to look like this but it looks crappy.




I do want the photo in the end to be in b/w.

Any help would be great.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 24, 2014)

What, exactly, do you want done (other than a simple B&W conversion)?

There is no such thing as an Uncrappy slider.


----------



## VHSBlood (Mar 24, 2014)

480sparky said:


> What, exactly, do you want done (other than a simple B&W conversion)?
> 
> There is no such thing as an Uncrappy slider.



ha I guess I don't really know what I want. I just wanted the water to look thicker but not sure how I would go about doing that without the image getting too bright.


----------



## OLaA (Mar 24, 2014)

Use smaller aperture to compensate so the picture won't be so bright. Im assuming you're already using iso100.


----------



## VHSBlood (Mar 24, 2014)

OLaA said:


> Use smaller aperture to compensate so the picture won't be so bright. Im assuming you're already using iso100.



yep. ok. im gunna give that a go. thanks!


----------



## CdTSnap (Mar 24, 2014)

I actually quite like that one, looks like it could be an album cover lol


----------



## jenko (Mar 25, 2014)

I like it as is. Looks a bit washed out, but that kinda goes with the concept. 

However, if you want slow water, slow down your shutter speed and use a higher aperture. And hold very still!


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 25, 2014)

480sparky said:


> What, exactly, do you want done (other than a simple B&W conversion)?
> 
> There is no such thing as an Uncrappy slider.



Actually there is. It's located just under the Insert key, but lets not be hasty.  I agree with the album cover comment.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 25, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > .....There is no such thing as an Uncrappy slider.
> ...



That's the Unsuck Option.


----------



## charlie76 (Mar 25, 2014)

Get the tones up to par...adjust contrast...crop so you are centered... great art photo


----------



## Mtothepoweroftwo (Mar 26, 2014)

hey! cool idea! what you could do:

1) mount the camera on a tripod (which I am sure you have already) and focus on your head.
2) turn off autofocus (ie turn on manual focus) so your focus is now locked where it was before and you don't have to bother with that if the light is low
3) turn down the light and try your shot again

if this still does not give you the desired effect you could consider using a neutral density filter in front of the camera to reduce the light coming in (Neutral density filter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia).

of course you could also just close your aperture a bit more but i suppose you want the shallow depth of field here?


----------



## Designer (Mar 26, 2014)

I think you should change the light.  Change the intensity and change the location.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 26, 2014)

If you want help, it helps to uncheck the "My Photos are NOT OK to Edit" option.


----------



## NjStacker22 (Mar 26, 2014)

Personally; I like it how it is with the washed out look but if you want a "thicker" water look; slow down shutter speed + raise aperture (as previously mentioned) so you don't get too much light.


----------



## Designer (Mar 26, 2014)

He said "washed out".  *snicker*


----------



## Gavjenks (Mar 26, 2014)

FWIW, I first saw this image thinking it was saran wrap like you were suffocating, not water.


----------

